# SA 7/7 - Calamari tonight



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Out saturday with OldDood and Drewboy - doubted the snapper would be about, but you never know. Chance for some whiting perhaps. Much less wind than predicted and clear water. Sat for while with no interest on either the whiting rod or snapper rod. The three of parted ways in search of fish - I headed north - still no luck - and then drfited. At least a couple of bites but not takes until the tell tale pull...pull of a squid. In with one line and out with an other, this time with a squid jig attached.
Bingo - a 25 cm hood southern calamari - out again and on again - 31 cm hood this time - out again and on again - this time line was taken ...and more line.
Til I landed this.








Biggest squid I've caught ! Got another smaller one before some signals from OldDood indicated Drewboy was up to his tricks again - conjuring a couple of snaps out of the clear water. But it was not for us. Calamari tonight for dinner - and tomorrow !


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

So jealous :twisted: Congrats andrew, that is a massive squirter.


----------



## foxx1 (Jun 3, 2012)

Thats awesome!

what were you using for bait?


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

I'd rather the 4 squid to a couple of snapper (unless they were 80cm+).
Nice catch.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

The chips are on - and its the Out of the Blue salt and pepper squid recipe tonight. Ended up with 500grms of calamari rings from the one squid - so the other 3 are for another night ! 


foxx1 said:


> what were you using for bait?


Yozuri 3.0g red/green squid jig


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I'd be happy to catch a fish that big! I'm salivating at the thought of what your dinner may have tasted like tonight.


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice one, biggest i have seen around here! Hope they are about come the weekend. Cant find where Drew is hiding all these snapper so it may be calamari for me too!


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Barrabundy said:


> I'm salivating at the thought of what your dinner may have tasted like tonight.


Universal acclaim from the family ! 
the recipe from "Out of the blue" - I used half quantites for 3 generous serves. David is 18 and eats enough for 2 normal people.
Ingredients
	1 kg Squid hoods and tentacles 
	4 Eggs 
	2 crushed Garlic Cloves 
	2 tablespoons light soy sauce 
	300 g Plain Flour 
	300 g Cornflour 
	2 tablespoons Salt 
	2 tablespoons cracked pepper 
	1 tablespoon Five-spice powder 
	1 L vegetable oil for frying
Method
	Cut the squid into 2cm x 6cm strips. 
	Score strips with a sharp knife in a criss-cross pattern. 
	Combine the squid, eggs, garlic and soy in a bowl and marinate for up to 1 hour. 
	Combine the flour, cornflour, salt, pepper and five-spice powder in a bowl. 
	Pour oil into wok and heat to about 180°C. 
	Remove squid from egg mixture and add a few pieces at a time to the flour mix. 
	Shake off excess flour and fry squid in the hot oil. 
	It is important not to fry too many pieces at a time. 
	Serve with cucumber slices, coriander and sweet chilli sauce.


----------



## foxx1 (Jun 3, 2012)

Mmmmmm squid


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

great catch and thanks for the recipe


----------



## Float (Mar 8, 2009)

Wow nice squid can't remember the last time I caught one let alone one that big. Recipe looks good will have to try it out if I can catch some.


solatree said:


> David is 18 and eats enough for 2 normal people.


I have one of these too considers 2 packets of noodles ½ hour before tea a snack. :lol:


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Andrew, what a whopping squid. And thanks for the recipe. I'll give it a try.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Andrew no nothing about catching squid but that big one is clearly impressive, congrats mate.


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

No wonder we couldn't catch a snapper Andy. They were terrified of the giant squid! :lol:








P.S. YeeeHa- 2 weeks holidays start tomorrow.  Fishies here I come. 8)


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Stay warm and I look forward to reading the trip reports.


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

Great squid Andy, Worth lots of points.


----------



## rodandreel (Jun 15, 2010)

That is a large one well done


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

And in comp week, Oh how convenient 
Very nice catch.


----------



## Glamo (May 15, 2012)

Yum sounds like a great feed was had


----------

